# Old Bachman Spectrum 2-4-2 Lyn



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, I have an old bachmann spectrum 2-4-2 Lyn. 

It has been a lousy runner since I got it second hand, until I opened it up recently, and repaired the motor block and drive. It probably will not survive another rebuild, since the motor block has extensive cracks. The axel gears are still ok at least and have not split.

I've also made my own plugs to hold the side rods onto the drivers.

Also the smoke unit does not run.

Is it worth the shipping and $50 to bachmann to get it rebuilt? Would they reject it from all the repairs I have done to keep it going?

Or would it be better to sell it cheap for parts to someone trying to rebuild the exterior or kit bash with another motor block?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it worth the shipping and $50 to bachmann to get it rebuilt? 
The whole loco used to be sold for $50. My current one (a shelf queen) cost $100. 

Didn't Bachmann re-release the loco with a beefed-up drive train? I'd call them and ask what the new chassis will cost - as 4-6-0s go for $30-50, you might get lucky.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Shelve it and get one of the new ones if that particular loco is what you're after. All new (metal) gears and other upgrades. I've seen them for around $150 - $200 if memory serves. Otherwise, use it for parts of part it out for whatever. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Forget about the rattly old one, the new one is far better. 

Andrew


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd agree with Garratt. I have and old one and a new one. The new is a vast improvement. Can't bring myself to scrap the old, but it waddles like a ruptured duck, so never gets used!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

surfing for some reviews regards the 2-4-2T (on sale at ....) and over at a B'mann thread; http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,15376.0.html there was mention of mls related thread, this is the only one that popped up under a search request (surprised it even worked !) . 

Here is another review that I stumbled across later; 
http://www.finescalerr.com/product_reviews/Bachmann-2-4-2.html

nite, 
doug c


----------

